

Tor anonymous network now has zero known bugs  - mixmax
http://www.heise-online.co.uk/security/Tor-anonymous-network-now-has-zero-known-bugs--/news/112401

======
kqr2
I think the correct title should be:

 _Down to 0 issues on Coverity Scan_

<https://blog.torproject.org/blog/down-0-issues-coverity-scan>.

It's probably worth mentioning the classic fastcompany article on software
development which minimizes bugs, i.e. writing software for the space shuttle.

<http://www.fastcompany.com/magazine/06/writestuff.html>

